# Fan leaves



## craterlake (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi folks! We had gorgeous weather here today! I am so happy to see the sun!!
I have a question I know someone out there can enlighten me on! I have been removing some of the fan leaves so the light can penetrate down to the lower branches. Is there a rule of thumb as to how many and how often?

tanks!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

The rule is to NEVER remove fan leaves!  I will never understand why people think removing leaves help.  I dont mean to be a jerk but use common sense.


----------



## craterlake (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> The rule is to NEVER remove fan leaves! I will never understand why people think removing leaves help. I dont mean to be a jerk but use common sense.


 
I don't think your a jerk! It's just what I've read in many different places. Just enough to let light penetrate better I've read. I still have plenty of leaves on the plants but they were so thick!

tanks!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Those big fan leaves are what feed your plant.  You are basically taking food away from your plant and at the same time stressing it by cutting it.  I would recommend not cutting any more leaves.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 16, 2011)

Photosynthesis takes place in the leaves, the more leaves, the better your plant can grow and produce buds. Love your babes and they'll return the love, good luck!!


----------



## craterlake (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those big fan leaves are what feed your plant. You are basically taking food away from your plant and at the same time stressing it by cutting it. I would recommend not cutting any more leaves.


 
Thanks so much! I will stop right now.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Good choice my friend.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> The rule is to NEVER remove fan leaves! I will never understand why people think removing leaves help. I dont mean to be a jerk but use common sense.


 
man I am going to really get in trouble on this site!,, these senior members think they know it all and they just don't!!

The water/fan leaves can be thinned with no problems at all!!  just don't take too much at a time.  What people like this guy don't get is they are motors for the plant BUT ONLY for the stem or section they are on not the whole plant!   OR plants would only have ONE Leaf..   So if you think about it a bit,  when you remove one motor that has provided well for its section so another motor can get gas/light to provide for its section better..  All it takes is some thought in what motors to remove so others can do thier work better.  You can get a much bigger healthier plant this way with some topping too.  These guys grow small plants and think they are growing something  lol  funny..  I am in NOR CAL and we can get plants 15 feet high and get 3-5 lbs off it....  These guys get a zip off one plant and think they can Grow and are pros!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Crater is growing indoors under a 400hps, that is a long ways from 15 foot outdoor NorCal plants.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Crater is growing indoors under a 400hps, that is a long ways from 15 foot outdoor NorCal plants.


 
That's my point,  and that is why your advise is wrong! I am sure he would rather get 3-5 zips than 1 per plant... I ve seen the untrimmed plants you guys grow and they are tiny little things with ONE little cola what a total of 24inches. They are a joke!!  Plants should only be grown this way in a SEA OF GREEN set up!  For a home grower with a 400w hps set up 4 topped and trimmed large plants with 4-6 colas each is MUCH Better and Much more product in the end.  Wow you guys are a trip!


----------



## craterlake (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Good choice my friend.


 
That's why I'm here, to learn!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> That's why I'm here, to learn!




Thats why most of us are here.  Im def not here to argue with Dbags like Wannabe.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

You *never *need to remove fan leaves. Just LOWER BRANCHES _WANNABE_GROWER.

You need to learn that lollipopping > pruning fans 




I know That post sounds mean and cold. But i am sorry I do not mean it that way. I cant think of another way to inform you of this. :rofl:

and wth is a zip  sounds like an immature way to discuss weight.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 17, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> That's why I'm here, to learn!


 
good luck!,,  but remember everything you learn here is not always correct and it is opinion more than anything most of the time. 

Your thinking was right in the first place, gut fellings are usually right and you were. Or you can just be a lazy grower and do nothing and get nothing it takes work every day to have nice big pretty plants that give much great bud. I hope that is what you get big nice pretty plants!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> good luck!,,  but remember everything you learn here is not always correct and it is opinion more than anything most of the time.
> 
> Your thinking was right in the first place, gut _fellings _are usually right and you were. Or you can just be a lazy grower and do nothing and get nothing it takes work every day to have nice big pretty plants that give much great bud. I hope that is what you get big nice pretty plants!


Just as the consensus does not agree with your opinion. Your gut FEELING on this one was wrong. You are correct it does take work and time and effort for plants to grow. But cutting off the plants main carbohydrate producers...how does anyone expect fat buds with no big fat leaves. 

and...

You're worried about the small tiny nugs at the bottom? The ones that produce the least amount of THC (YES I TEST THEM). Well us REAL growers, we cut those branches off before the flowering begins.

Happy growing guys eace:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

I just read another thread where Wanabee is just starting arguements.  You wont last long on this forum if thats all you want to do.  Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

24/0


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> He was argueing with Hamster yesterday and now has him confused with me.


 
Your right it was Hamster NOT YOU!!  I am very Sorry to you for that!:holysheep:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Mar 17, 2011)

It wont hurt anything at all i been cuttin my leaves for years..


----------



## akhockey (Mar 17, 2011)

My humble suggestion, if youre worried about light penetration, rather than to trim leaves would be to a. Get a bigger light that provides more light deeper into your canopy , and or b. To train your plants and open the canopy up for better penetration.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not everybody can afford to go buy a 200 dollar grow light


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

cutting/removing healthy fan leaves is NEVER a "productive" or "beneficial" thing for your plant.  As has been said, "THAT" is where the bulk of photosynthesis takes place. For those of you that _obviously_ don't know or understand photosynthesis, here's a link...
hXXp://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html

Chopping them off does "nothing" but _inhibit_ your plants ability to grow, produce, breath, convert nutrients into energy. ect. ect.

P.S....
the "wannabe" has earned himself a 48 hr suspension for his name calling and childish insults. NOT for disagreeing, but for not being able to do it in a mature and civil manner.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> That's my point,  and that is why your advise is wrong! I am sure he would rather get 3-5 zips than 1 per plant... I ve seen the untrimmed plants you guys grow and they are tiny little things with ONE little cola what a total of 24inches. They are a joke!!  Plants should only be grown this way in a SEA OF GREEN set up!  For a home grower with a 400w hps set up 4 topped and trimmed large plants with 4-6 colas each is MUCH Better and Much more product in the end.  Wow you guys are a trip!



When you know more about what you say and aren't cutting people down, please take a view of my journals as well as several others here and please tell me how I am making mistakes....until then, please don't try to tell me I have no clue what I'm doing.

3-5 zips, aiming low, are we?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> That's my point,  and that is why your advise is wrong! I am sure he would rather get 3-5 zips than 1 per plant... I ve seen the untrimmed plants you guys grow and they are tiny little things with ONE little cola what a total of 24inches. They are a joke!!  Plants should only be grown this way in a SEA OF GREEN set up!  For a home grower with a 400w hps set up 4 topped and trimmed large plants with 4-6 colas each is MUCH Better and Much more product in the end.  Wow you guys are a trip!



Cutting FAN LEAVES has nothing to do with 4 or more colas, trimming leaves will NOT add bulk to your plant. Crater, more leaves means your plant works more and produces the goods your plant needs to produce the buds you desire...simple. Sure, you can remove leaves without killing the plant, but it isn't giving benefit as some might think!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> Not everybody can afford to go buy a 200 dollar grow light



You're attempting to grow $1500 and up plants and can't afford a $200 light? I bet that $200 is about the price of a decent bag?


----------



## woodydude (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been long confused about the removal of fan leaves. A friend removes almost all his fan leaves, starting when the first 2 weeks flowering stretch has stopped and ending by the 6th week of flowering. He swears by it and gets annoyed I don't.
We are running a side by side grow just now to try and settle the argument and mine are winning, just! I do a bit of pruning to the low popcorn buds so the plant channels its energy to the higher buds. The result is my top buds are bigger, his lower buds are bigger.
We will have to wait until harvest to see whose plants are more productive but there are so many other variables that it cannot be said to be definitive or scientific, he grows soil, I grow hydro. My room is now stable at 70 to 75 deg lights on with rh of 50%, his is take yer top off cos its fn hot in there!! Nutes, quality of water, air exchange and his 10 years experience compared to my 5 months.

Anyway, the point I started out to make before waffling on like a waffly thing is that 99% of the time it is what we are individually comfortable with, I dont like the idea of chopping off someones legs to try and make them run faster, my buddy does. Sure, facts can be quoted and thrown around from both sides of many arguments on the best way of growing but once a grower has something in his head, it takes a hell of a lot of convincing to change that opinion.
Long may the debates continue, otherwise we would all do the same stuff and wouldnt that be boring.
Stay frosty dudes.W


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

I was wondering when the fan leaf argument would come up this year. 

Way i see it is why not just move the bud out the way of the fan leaf, No need to cut off a healthy fan leaf, Just tie the branches down in the right place if you want them to get light. As said above though if you just cut off the lower branches them it will concentrate its efforts at the top instead.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54939
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54976

only 3 weeks ago, he considered himself a "newb" (his words, not mine).."loved" the site, and was "thankful" for the info,.... suddenly he knows more than everyone, and thinks  cursing and name calling will make him appear to ...:confused2:...


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> It wont hurt anything at all i been cuttin my leaves for years..



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54662...:confused2:  "years" ehh?....


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick you should become a P.I.


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

Whoa boys, lets calm down now...Boy, it seems I've opened up quite a can of worms here! I'm of course getting mixed messages here...Sensi and THG, what's your take on all this? I haven't heard from you yet!


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I have been long confused about the removal of fan leaves. A friend removes almost all his fan leaves, starting when the first 2 weeks flowering stretch has stopped and ending by the 6th week of flowering. He swears by it and gets annoyed I don't.
> We are running a side by side grow just now to try and settle the argument and mine are winning, just! I do a bit of pruning to the low popcorn buds so the plant channels its energy to the higher buds. The result is my top buds are bigger, his lower buds are bigger.
> We will have to wait until harvest to see whose plants are more productive but there are so many other variables that it cannot be said to be definitive or scientific, he grows soil, I grow hydro. My room is now stable at 70 to 75 deg lights on with rh of 50%, his is take yer top off cos its fn hot in there!! Nutes, quality of water, air exchange and his 10 years experience compared to my 5 months.
> 
> ...


 
Hear! Hear!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gotta love a fan leaf thread, its not 12hrs old yet and about to go to pg 3 LOL.
why would i want to remove fan leaves and hurt my final yield, i do not, so i will not.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Hick you should become a P.I.



Dude... I think that they thought those threads were "gone".. They both had deleted them. I don't ordinarily "un"delete members posts without their permission. But these two 'needed' to be exposed.
   Either they were liars then or they are liars now....or both!  
Either way, it doesn't set well with me when anyone comes in here cursing, belittling, and name calling our esteemed members and/or the forum. 
Everyone has an opinion, anyne can have a difference in experiences. It's all about the ability to express it in a mature and civil manner.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 17, 2011)

Couldnt agree more Hick.
The way I see it, I log in here a few times a day hoping either I maylearn something new, in which case I am taking from the site and am grateful for it or, on the more rarer occasion, I may be able to help someone new and give a bit back.
Sometimes people dont want to do either, they have had a bad day, they aint married and dont own a dog so they log in for a bytch at someone. I've been online for about 15 years now and have seen them all. IMO their motivation is just all wrong and they are stuffed to the gills with bad karma.

Take a little, give a little smile & b happy,,,,,,,,,,, if you can do that with a big fat beefy packed with killer bud then boy you got it made 
Stay frosty.W


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Couldnt agree more Hick.
> The way I see it, I log in here a few times a day hoping either I maylearn something new, in which case I am taking from the site and am grateful for it or, on the more rarer occasion, I may be able to help someone new and give a bit back.
> Sometimes people dont want to do either, they have had a bad day, they aint married and dont own a dog so they log in for a bytch at someone. I've been online for about 15 years now and have seen them all. IMO their motivation is just all wrong and they are stuffed to the gills with bad karma.
> 
> ...



Lol, I'm not married and dont have pets but i manage to control myself on my bad days. I smoke a joint and relax before I look at the forum. 
If i disagree with someone I do my reading 1st, different sources, creditable sources. That way if I'm wrong i have learnt something new and avoid looking a prat. A simple search on Wikipedia about photosynthesis could change your mind on cutting off fan leaves.

Some people are just too stubborn to admit they are wrong and learn something new.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2011)

Wild and crazy guys!!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Great links Hick!  From his postings yesterday I thought he had been growing for 30 years but it turns out he is on his first grow.  I needed that laugh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Whoa boys, lets calm down now...Boy, it seems I've opened up quite a can of worms here! I'm of course getting mixed messages here...Sensi and THG, what's your take on all this? I haven't heard from you yet!



I do not remove fan leaves.  As mentioned they are the little solar panels that turn light and nutes into THC and other good things.  ALL photosynthesis takes part in the green parts of the plants.  There is actually little photosynthesis that takes place in the buds themselves--ie buds do not need the light, the leaves do.  We did not simply pull this idea out of the air--there is science behind it.  The bottom line is that it is not beneficial to remove healthy fan leaves.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl:... I can get by with kicking the dog before I log on, but slappin' the o'lady around only makes the forum waaay to difficult to read......tough to see through blackened, swollen eyes


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 17, 2011)

I read some of his replies last night. I decided to log off and go do some purple haze bong rips.  

The setting was a lot better with him not around.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

This is one of things where people have different methods and different point of views.  

Just like one member might like to smoke fan leaves from a very potent and THC ridden White Widow male and some us prefer to smoke the bud off of the females.  Where is Art on this one?


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54939
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54976
> 
> only 3 weeks ago, he considered himself a "newb" (his words, not mine).."loved" the site, and was "thankful" for the info,.... suddenly he knows more than everyone, and thinks cursing and name calling will make him appear to ...:confused2:...


 
I have to say that I appreciate _*all*_ responses to my questions, but I see a curiosity here that seems a bit contrary to me...if wannabe is an expert why not name him/herself 'alreadyam'? Just sayin'!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

This whole thread went haywire because I said to never trim fan leaves.  There is nothing anybody can tell me to do otherwise.  Those huge fan leaves are what feed your plant, not the little leaves on the buds.  The fan leaves need light not buds.  Im all for topping and bending and lst but cutting healthy fan leaves just seems so crazy to me.  So my final verdict is dont cut.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Crater use your best judgment and do what you want to do.  I think you have gotten some good info from smart growers here and now do what you want with it.  I have a friend who cuts fan leaves off and it sounds like a few people here do it too, but Im not going to.


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Crater use your best judgment and do what you want to do. I think you have gotten some good info from smart growers here and now do what you want with it. I have a friend who cuts fan leaves off and it sounds like a few people here do it too, but Im not going to.


 
Yes, I have enough to go on now and I feel the general concensus is don't do it! I have already cut some but I will leave the rest for sure!!

tanks all!!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

You might have a point there OSS on post 44.  Do you think watering with molasses and trimming would be better than not watering with molasses and not trimming?  Good question.  I dont know all that much about the science of the mj plant but I bet some smarty can answer that.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

"I" don't think "feeding" the soil with molasses has anything to do with sugars "produced" by photosynthesis.
 i.e.I don't believe the plant is absorbing "sugars" frm the molasses, but it (molasses) IS feeding the microbial growth in the soil.

 beat that horse all you want OS.. just don't beat on the o'lady..:rofl:...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :doh: ----i knew that----:doh: -----thanks---so how we gonna get more photosynthesis happening on the lower branches with out trimming a few shade leaves during veg---GROW SMALLER PLANTS---:headbang:



What i do is train the lower branches to stretch out more so they get better light. I tie the lower branches down and when they start to bend upwards towards the light i adjust the tie so that it grows out away from the fan leaf. 

Or you could just cut them off and let it concentrate on the top buds instead.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

"IMO".. the light you're gaining to 'lower' branches is counter acted by losing the light to the 'upper' branches, where the light is strongest, and 'most' usefull to your plant.  "I" don't even believe in tieing them out of the way, where the light isn't hitting them as directly as possible.  
  I feel that you/the plant get the most benefit from the light, at the top, where it recieves the most lumens.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "IMO".. the light you're gaining to 'lower' branches is counter acted by losing the light to the 'upper' branches, where the light is strongest, and 'most' usefull to your plant.  "I" don't even believe in tieing them out of the way, where the light isn't hitting them as directly as possible.
> I feel that you/the plant get the most benefit from the light, at the top, where it recieves the most lumens.



Wouldn't that depend on how tall the plant is though?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

A bit of traning during veg will eliminate most lower growth and help to produce an even canopy and then remove the lower growth at the end of veg. JMO


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2011)

1.5 g/watt. I don't trim a single leaf.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2011)

I bet if Hick were to check wannabe's IP address it wld be the same as some disgruntled ex members....sounds to much like he was trolling for a disagreement....maybe I am just cynical.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> yes, i concur---but want 8-10 colas per plant equally as fat from top to bottom



IMO .. the only way that 'can' happen, is if all branches are equal in "all" areas.  The 'upper most' cola will always be the biggest and most potent because it is getting the most "growth hormones" _directed_ there through the apical stem. When you bend/tie/train the apical tip 'below' another branch, that branch then becomes the subject of the directed growth. .


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Whoa boys, lets calm down now...Boy, it seems I've opened up quite a can of worms here! I'm of course getting mixed messages here...Sensi and THG, what's your take on all this? I haven't heard from you yet!


 
Hi craterlake, here is my opinion and what I do;

  Fan leaves can and should be removed WHEN THEY HAVE PROBLEMS, otherwise I never touch them.  I only remove fan leaves that have more than 50% damage to the leaf otherwise I leave them alone.  As far as removing fan leaves to let light penetrate below...well that is the same as cutting off your arm to get a better tan on your leg.  Just move your arm so the sunlight hits your leg!

  The pictures are kind of hard to understand but if you enlarge them it makes sense.  Whenever I have a fan leaf that is covering the top of a growing bud, I simply adjust the leaf by bending it around to whatever position I want.  In this case I pushed them down below the growing buds.   
 1) before, 2) after     -------------------------------------       3) before, 4) after







  These are some leaves that I pulled to show what I mean.  They were from very low on my plants and were getting very little light to begin with and that is why they started dying (I think).  The one on the left shows a leaf I will pull, the leaf on the right is a week or so from looking like the one on the left, it is dying as well.



Hope that helps.  Again, this is just what I DO.  It is not necessarily the RIGHT THING TO DO.  To each his own, find what you like.

-SSF-


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

the "only" problem I have with that sensistar, is that the 'buds' can't and don't utilize the light .. the "leaves" DO.. but 'only' if those leaves are 'healthy'


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> IMO .. the only way that 'can' happen, is if all branches are equal in "all" areas. The 'upper most' cola will always be the biggest and most potent because it is getting the most "growth hormones" _directed_ there through the apical stem. When you bend/tie/train the apical tip 'below' another branch, that branch then becomes the subject of the directed growth. .


 
 Like this!       



-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> the "only" problem I have with that sensistar, is that the 'buds' can't and don't utilize the light .. the "leaves" DO.. but 'only' if those leaves are 'healthy'


 
Yea I should have said it allows light to get to the leaves of the growing buds below, not the buds themselves.  Thanks for the correction what I wrote might be confusing.

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Keep them short and tight and there is no need to trim on the top or bottom of the plant.


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hi craterlake, here is my opinion and what I do;
> 
> Fan leaves can and should be removed WHEN THEY HAVE PROBLEMS, otherwise I never touch them. I only remove fan leaves that have more than 50% damage to the leaf otherwise I leave them alone. As far as removing fan leaves to let light penetrate below...well that is the same as cutting off your arm to get a better tan on your leg. Just move your arm so the sunlight hits your leg!
> 
> ...


 
It sure does help. I am a little sad now that I removed so many of them. I still have tons of leaves, but I have removed several of the big ones. Live and learn. I _know_ next years crop will be much better than this years because I have already learned a lot from all you guys!! This is my first serious grow and I was relying on old info. I was already a ways into this before I found your site. Hopefully, my girls will survive me! As I said in previous posts, I never had a green thumb before. So I am developing one now and.....time will tell!! I did go and get a new camera and have taken some pics, but they all have that yellowish glow from the light and it's hard to see detail. I still am not sure how to post a pic on this site either. One person tried to show me, but it was rather a brief explanation and I need step by steps I think!

tanks!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Check your pm Crater.  I gave you step by step to how I upload pics.


----------



## craterlake (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Check your pm Crater. I gave you step by step to how I upload pics.


 
OK, I've done all this but I am still a little stuck. (not that computer savy I guess) When I click on browse in manage attachments, it opens the file of Picasa, which has several items in it. I'm not sure what to click on there. When I downloaded Picasa it loaded *all* my pictures from my computer into it. Soooo, when I hit browse now, it looks like it is going to upload all of it and I don't want that! Just the one file with my pertinent pics in it. So where am I going wrong this time? Hate to be a pain in the a__!

tanks again!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 17, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :doh: ----i knew that----:doh: -----thanks---so how we gonna get more photosynthesis happening on the lower branches with out trimming a few shade leaves during veg---GROW SMALLER PLANTS---:headbang:


 
Hey OJ!

While they are young, I use side/angled/vertical (whatever you like to call it) and you will get more even growth with minimal training.

This plant is at 6 weeks and was topped once at an early age and grown with another under 2- 400 watts (mixed hps and mh).

View attachment 162788


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :doh: ----i knew that----:doh: -----thanks---so how we gonna get more photosynthesis happening on the lower branches with out trimming a few shade leaves during veg---GROW SMALLER PLANTS---:headbang:



Body lighting.....


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Keep them short and tight and there is no need to trim on the top or bottom of the plant.



Or provide them with plenty of light and grow baby grow!


----------



## hopefullybud (Oct 25, 2011)

I noticed on some pics the fan leaves on some plants look as though their shriveling or bending in.. if that makes sense. why is that? have seen a little bit of it on lower growth on my plant (un-trimmed I dont like to cut leaves either)


----------



## Irish (Oct 26, 2011)

hey bud, hard to say without a descent pic, but my first ''guess'' would be heat...


----------



## hopefullybud (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, that would make sense to me sometimes (hot days) my room will push to 80 degrees.. althought i generally check temp during light cycle on the hour so if it gets high i take care of it. my maine problem is cole train... it seems to be VERY sensitive to regular watering / nutes / light / everything etc. haha. Ill work harder to maintain a lower temp


----------



## Jericho (Oct 27, 2011)

Temp of 80 wouldn't harm the leaves. My tent is usually at about 80 and dont have that problem. Where do you check the temp from? 

If it was a heat problem then it would have been at the top of the plant closest to the light where its hotter.


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2011)

and I've been growing for more than 30 years. I've tried it. _"My verdict"_..Removing healthy fan leaves provided "0" benefits IME.


----------



## Jericho (Oct 27, 2011)

Here we go again. I thought this debate was lost to the past hehe. Just like a nasty rash i think this is one will keep coming back. 

Logicically speaking as long as the same amount of light is hitting green then it shall produce the same amount of benefits to the plant whether you cut them off or dont which i dont see happening as there is enough light ender the canopy to produce.
Only way removing fan leaves would benefit the plant is if the amount of light getting to the smaller leaves was so minimal it took more energy to keep them alive than they produce. If that's the case then Some LST would benefit it more than pulling leaves off. 

IMO/E


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2011)

haaa haa.. nope.. never have "I" ever even _thought_ that I was perfect....


----------



## craterlake (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't believe this post of mine has been ressurected after all this time! I was surprised to see it again. But I guess the fan leaf saga will always be there! LOL!!


----------

